# giving away old cameras



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

I have a box of old cameras that I'm willing to give to anyone who will pay postage. I'm just not interested in taking pictures to sell on eBay one at a time. Either that or that go in the trash.

With packing it will weigh about 30 lbs.
I will send by US parcel post or UPS .
My zipcode is 21046 

Send me a PM if you are interested and I will respond with my paypal account.



Lew


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 5, 2007)

You can not believe what a bad time this comes at.  I promised my wife last night I would not work on any more cameras.  Damn my luck.  

Wish I could jump in and take them from you.


----------



## tasman (Jun 5, 2007)

I would be interested. Just send me an email on how much USPS will cost to Canada.


----------



## el_shorty (Jun 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 5, 2007)

el_shorty said:


> PM sent.



Damn!  Second dibs!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 5, 2007)

I just sent a PM too, what camera's are we talking about?


----------



## The_Traveler (Jun 5, 2007)

I received 3 PMs and will give opportunity in the order they were received.
Sorry, my philanthropy only extends to boxing and mailing, not cataloging.

PM sent to first respondent.
Weight approx 30 lbs.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 6, 2007)

oh! so people can't choose eh? EXCITING!

I think I missed the bus on this one.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 6, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> oh! so people can't choose eh? EXCITING!
> 
> I think I missed the bus on this one.



Me too!  I hate this west coast time change crap!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 6, 2007)

damnit!


----------

